# Camera Advise Please!



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all.

Would anyone here recommend a New camera for me to buy, on a budget of around £200? It would mainly be used for pics of the puppy, car and general walks and stuff. Need to be able to take it off 'Fully Automatic' mode as the cheapie I've got at the moment won't let you! 

I used to have a Canon DSLR a few years ago and it was great but sold it on, was able to take some good pics but it's an expensive game with the lenses etc. :lol:

Preferably using SD cards as I have a few of those, and Canon as I'm familiar with them unless you rate another a lot higher. 

*Edit*

Been doing some reading and think what I need is a 'bridge' camera. 


Many thanks 

Woody


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 26, 2012)

I can highly recommend the Panasonic Lumix range. They produce good quality, well balanced, pictures IMO (certainly they don't look terrible next to the shots taken by my DSLR).


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks NoSaint

I was actually just reading a review of the Panasonic Lumix and the Nikon L110! 

Those are the sort of camera I'm after, a full on DSLR is too much for my budget :thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

How about this one?

Panasonic Lumix FZ45 14.1MP Digital Camera - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

You should be able to pick up a Panasonic Lumix TZ18 or TX20 for under budget. They're a model that I believe is coming to the point of being superseded so a lot of places are/were doing them at reduced prices.

Have a check on www.camerapricebuster.co.uk for some price comparisons


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've just picked up a Canon SX220

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/80189/show.html

it does all that i want for the time being, just point and shoot ... the reviews seemed ok, i've only used it a few times but the pictures seem fine


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've just picked up a Canon SX220
> 
> http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/80189/show.html
> 
> it does all that i want for the time being, just point and shoot ... the reviews seemed ok, i've only used it a few times but the pictures seem fine


Thanks SteveTDCi, I'll take a look :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's somewhere to keep an eye on whilst you make up your mind
Canon Refurb Store: eBay. There's usually items added every day, all the items come with a 1yr Canon Warranty and they do sometimes have some absolute bargains!

Currently I'd say the SX130 is a real bargain on there. Not the best camera in the world, but for the money it's worth considering


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

The Canon S95 is also a great contender. I have one for when I don't want to take the DSLRS out - it can even shoot in RAW 

As its been replaced by the S100 you can pick up some real bargains. 

There's one for sale on Talk Photography Forum at the moment for around £180


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Cheers guys, lots of review reading to do before I commit :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I just got one of these -

Sony DSCHX9VB Cyber-shot Digital Still Camera - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/80208/show.html

Got it in Jessops and used Tesco club card vouchers towards it. You get £10 for every £5 of vouchers. We had £90 worth. :thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

donnyboy said:


> I just got one of these -
> 
> Sony DSCHX9VB Cyber-shot Digital Still Camera - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> ...


Ooh another contender enters the ring!

Thanks Donnyboy :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Buck said:


> The Canon S95 is also a great contender. I have one for when I don't want to take the DSLRS out - it can even shoot in RAW
> 
> As its been replaced by the S100 you can pick up some real bargains.
> 
> There's one for sale on Talk Photography Forum at the moment for around £180


I was going to recommend this too! If you can up your budget a bit you can get an s100 new for £275 here - http://slrhut.co.uk/product/ID849C4/google

or the s95 for £236 - http://slrhut.co.uk/product/ID360C4/4343b001-_Canon-PowerShot-S95-Digital-Camera-/


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd be a bit wary about using that site to buy from. It looks like they're importing from (judging by the name) America and reselling them here. Not sure how it would affect warranty claims, if you had one.

EDIT:
The way the phone number is displayed on the home page smacks of American style & there opening hours coincide nicely with a US time difference;


> SLRHut Store Hours
> Monday to Thursday: 2.30pm to 11.30pm BST
> Friday: 2.30pm to 08.00pm BST
> Sunday: 3.00pm to 11.00pm BST


It wouldn't surprise me if you took delivery of a boxed camera and a US->UK travel adaptor, for example.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

m1pui said:


> I'd be a bit wary about using that site to buy from. It looks like they're importing from (judging by the name) America and reselling them here. Not sure how it would affect warranty claims, if you had one.
> 
> EDIT:
> The way the phone number is displayed on the home page smacks of American style & there opening hours coincide nicely with a US time difference;


Looks like you are right -

Domain name: 
slrhut.co.uk

Registrant: 
STEVEN ASSOULIN

Registrant type: 
Unknown

Registrant's address: 
ATTN insert domain name here, care of Network Solutions, PO Box 459 
Drums 
PA 
18222 
United States


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Still a good camera though.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

alex163 said:


> Still a good camera though.


Hell yes! I sold my Canon G10 (not dissimilar to either the S90 or S95) to fund my Panasonic GF-1 and I do miss it sometimes


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Woodking said:


> Ooh another contender enters the ring!
> 
> Thanks Donnyboy :thumb:


It get great reviews. Has metal body and good zoom. Also has some manual controls for a play with.

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sony_cybershot_dsc_hx9v_review/

This might help too - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/q311travelzoomgrouptest/


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

donnyboy said:


> It get great reviews. Has metal body and good zoom. Also has some manual controls for a play with.
> 
> http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sony_cybershot_dsc_hx9v_review/
> 
> This might help too - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/q311travelzoomgrouptest/


I think I'm going for the Sony. Its less expensive, and does full 1080i and 1080p video which is great. It looks like it can also do 3D pictures which should work with my TV 

Did you get a case Donnyboy, one that fits the camera properly?

Thanks for the help chaps, much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

It also does 3D panoramic.

I got this case 




I also got 2 memory cards 




The case takes the camera, extra mem card in holder, and the extra battery in a holder too. I got the extra stuff for going on holidays.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

donnyboy said:


> It also does 3D panoramic.
> 
> I got this case Sony LCS-CSJ Soft Carry Case For Cybershot: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> ...


Nice one, thanks bud.

Ordered it this morning. :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> It also does 3D panoramic.


My brother has got a one of the Sony T-somethings and the (only 2D) Panoramic mode sounded a bit gimmicky but he has used to on quite a few occasions. It takes a bit of practice to get it right but it has done some nice shots.

Here's a great deal on SD card at the minute.
Integral Class 10 16GB - £8.34 sold/delivered by Amazon


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

m1pui said:


> My brother has got a one of the Sony T-somethings and the (only 2D) Panoramic mode sounded a bit gimmicky but he has used to on quite a few occasions. It takes a bit of practice to get it right but it has done some nice shots.
> 
> Here's a great deal on SD card at the minute.
> Integral Class 10 16GB - £8.34 sold/delivered by Amazon


I have one of those and its a good deal but the Samsung does the below....and it looks nice.

Safe even in seawater every product is waterproof
Outstanding shock proof withstanding the pressure of a 1.6 tonne vehicle
Safe from magnetic force of home theaters
3 Proof technology


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd counter that by saying;

It does look nice.

The camera isn't waterproof so, unless you drop it when taking it out of the camera whilst standing in the sea it should never get that wet.

All flash memory cards are essentially shock proof as they have no moving parts. And I think you could tape one to your driveway and drive back and forth over it several times and it'd still be ok. The tyres would pretty much stop it from shattering under the weight of a vehicle, unless you drive a steam roller

Magnetic force? Some of my SD cards are 6+ years old, they've been in my bedroom & living room (both with hifi & surround sound systems) and through countless X-Ray machines when in my hand luggage and they still work fine.

Marketting speil!

:lol:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

I normally use the Sandisk Extreme SD cards and always found them to be reliable. 

One of mine accidentally went through a wash and tumble dry cycle while in the pocket of a pair of jeans, and worked perfectly when I'd dried it and put it back in the camera.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, I've got a few Sandisk Ultra & Extreme cards in my camera bags and they are faultless, I've still got 1GB one somewhere that folds in half to reveal a USB plug :smokin:. 

But I've also got a few of the Transcend ones from when they were about £9 for 8GB vs something like £40 for a Sandisk equivalent and equally I've never had a jot of bother with those. 

Have never, touch wood, made the slip up and put any of them through the wash though. :lol:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Well thanks to DonnyBoy I now have the Sony DSC-HX9V and boy what a camera!

Very impressed with it and just need to learn how to use its features now :lol:

Here's a couple of pics - apologies for the qaulity but they are taken with my crappy old camera!


----------

